# مراقبة خطوط الأنابيب.



## رمزة الزبير (24 نوفمبر 2010)

خطوط الأنابيب الناقلة أي التي تمتد من المصافي أو الأرصفة النفطية إلى مستودعات الوقود عادة تكون طويلة مع تقليل الصمامات لغرض إستخدام الكرة PIG لفصل المنتوجات النفطية الأمر الذي يوجب ضرورة مراقبتها للسيطرة على أي تسرب.
نرفق مواصفة API 1130 
Computational Pipeline Monitoring
أتمني من يملك نسخة حديثة من هذه المواصفة تنزيلها في هذه الصفحة لتحقيق الإستفادة.


----------



## طارق البخاري (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نرفق ملف عن إختيار أنظمة كشف التسرب لخطوط الأنابيب.


----------



## تولين (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاكي الخير لتتميزك في قسم البترول


----------



## محمد الاكرم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورة على انقاء المواضيع القيمة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ali jassem (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هل تعلمان في العراق تم الغاء الكرة pig ونقوم بدفع المنتوجات بالتناوب b ,. K,, g.o يكون النفط وسيط بين الكاز والبنزين ويبقا 10 متر خليط (slope) يتم تحويلها الى خزانات الخليط ويباع الى معامل الاسفلت


----------



## ali jassem (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اذا توفرة جداول تصيحح الكثافة للمشتقات النفطية في درجة حرارة 15 م ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً للجميع على المرور والشكر والتشجيع..


----------



## رائد حيران (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــور على هــــــــــــــــــــــــــذه الملفات الرائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعة


----------



## ابن الكثبان (6 مايو 2011)

*جـــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك *الله خيرا وجعله ي ميزان حسناتك...


----------



## خالد جابر (23 يوليو 2011)

i am very grateful for you


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

ممتاز والله يا بشمهندسة


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (26 يوليو 2011)

thank u for your subject


----------



## عدي الفكيكي (2 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله لكم المجهود الطيب​


----------



## مهندس عباس82 (9 مارس 2012)

مثل ما اتفضل الاخ علي جاسم


----------



## sddg (30 أكتوبر 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

